# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapprobleem misschien opgelost!

## hybride

Beste lezer,
Ik heb een ervaring die ik graag met jullie wil delen. Ik ben 46 en kamp al 15 jaar met perioden van ernstige slapeloosheid, angstgevoelens en hoge interne stress. Heb al die jaren heel de medische molen doorlopen en krijg steeds SSRI's voorgeschreven om de klachten de baas te blijven. Ondertussen ben ik blijven zoeken naar andere oplossingen omdat ik altijd 'voelde' dat de SSRI's wel het gevolg dempen (het drogeert je) maar niet de oorzaak wegnemen. Zo ook supplementen geslikt en geëxperimenteerd met voeding. Een tijd geleden ben ik gaan lezen over hormonen, de zogenaamde HPA axis. Ik weet bv. van mezelf dat mijn cholesterol (3,5) niet hoog is. Zo ook kwam ik terecht bij DHEA. DHEA staat voor Dehydroëpiandrosteron. Het is een lichaamseigen, relatief zwak androgeen (mannelijk) hormoon, dat niet in ons voedsel voorkomt. Het wordt gemaakt uit Cholesterol, remt Cortisol en maakt testosteron aan. De lichaamseigen productie van DHEA neemt af naarmate we ouder worden. DHEA wordt pas sinds enkele jaren in verband gebracht met klachten als angst, depressie en slapeloosheid. Het middel valt in Nederland geregistreerd als medicijn en is niet vrij te koop. Ik had de kans een potje goede kwaliteit over te nemen van iemand en ben ongeveer een maand geleden begonnen om het in te nemen, 25mg per dag. Dit is een lage dosis. Ik reageerde heftig op het middel in positieve zin. Voelde me direct al vanaf de eerste dag anders/beter. Betere stemming, rustiger. Maar wat bij mij opvallend was is dat ook de angst zo goed als verdween in mijn hoofd. In slaap vallen en doorslapen was ineens net zo als ik dat kende als kind. Ik vind het nu zelfs fijn om naar bed te gaan. Ik gebruik het nu inmiddels ruim een maand en het effect is er nog steeds. Ik ben dus voorzichtig positief EN blij. Ben naar de huisarts geweest en die wist nauwelijks raad met mijn experiment. Hij was wel blij verrast en wist eigenlijk weinig tot niets van DHEA als medicijn/supplement. Ik mag nu naar een endocrinoloog om na te gaan of ik het middel voorgeschreven kan krijgen. Wellicht volgt er bloedonderzoek, dat is namelijk nog nooit eerder gebeurt bij mij. Zijn er meer mensen die ervaring hebben met DHEA.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Hybride,

Fijn zeg dat je iets gevonden hebt waardoor je angstgevoelens, slapeloosheid en hoge interne stress zo sterk verminderd zijn  :Smile: 
Zitten er geen negatieve (lange termijn) effecten aan het gebruik van DHEA? 
Hopelijk blijf je je zo goed voelen en mag je het medicijn blijven gebruiken van de endocrinoloog!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb zelf al even gegoogled mbt lange termijn effect en vond de volgende informatie;

*DHEA: zonder ziekte oud worden*
DHEA is een hormoon dat door het lichaam zelf wordt gemaakt. De grootste hoeveelheid wordt gemaakt als we rond de 20 jaar oud zijn en neemt dan met het stijgen der jaren sterk af. Een voldoende niveau aan DHEA houdt je slank, beschermt tegen borstkanker (voor vrouwen) en hart en vaatziekten (voor mannen). Het verbetert het geheugen, verbetert de weerstand tegen stress en geeft meer energie. DHEA kan door suppletie tot een "jong" niveau worden aangevuld, hiermee gaat de kwaliteit van het leven, vooral bij ouderen, sterk vooruit, bovendien wordt het verouderingsproces vertraagd.

*DHEA voorpaginanieuws in 1995*
In januari 1995 was DHEA over de hele wereld voorpaginanieuws. Dat kwam doordat wetenschappers hadden ontdekt dat extra DHEA suppletie het verouderingsproces vertraagt. Het wetenschappelijke artikel stond in de Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism. Hierin werd ook aangegeven dat proefpersonen die extra DHEA suppletie kregen beter sliepen, meer energie hadden en beter stressbestendig waren.

*DHEA waar is dat nu goed voor?*
Dit zijn de voordelen van een DHEA suppletie therapie.
* Sterke verbetering van het immuunsysteem
* Verkleint de kans diabetisch te worden
* Verlaagt de kans op kanker (pas op: niet alle soorten kanker)
* Verlaagt de kans op aderverkalking
* Vermindert depressie, verhoogt de weerstand tegen stress
* Verlengt het leven (tot nu toe alleen nog vastgesteld in dierproeven)
* Verbetert de functie van de hersenen (mogelijke therapie voor Alzheimer's en Parkinson)
* Draait het proces van botontkalking terug (osteoporosis) 

*Vooral ouderen hebben een tekort aan DHEA*
Ouderen hebben vooral een tekort aan DHEA. Dat kan allerlei problemen geven: weinig energie, zwakte, verminderd geheugen, verminderde spierkracht, enz. Voor ouderen adviseer ik altijd DHEA suppletie te overwegen. Ik ken persoonlijk een aantal gevallen waar het effect van DHEA suppletie binnen twee weken voor dramatische verbetering in de conditie heeft gezorgd.

*Welke dosis moet ik gebruiken?*
Normaal gesproken is 30mg/dag voor vrouwen en 50mg/dag voor mannen genoeg. Neem vitamine E en C tegelijk met de DHEA in, dat voorkomt eventuele schade door het ontstaan van vrije radicalen in de lever.

*DHEA therapie alleen onder begeleiding van een arts*
DHEA is alleen via een arts te verkrijgen. De juiste dosis DHEA moet voor iedereen d.m.v. bloedproeven worden vastgesteld. Is dat eenmaal gebeurd dan is een halfjaarlijkse controle ruim voldoende. Er moet tijdens de bloedproeven op worden gelet dat de hormoon niveau's niet te hoog worden. De test wordt niet door de zorgverzekering vergoed (ongeveer 50 gulden) de DHEA wordt wel vergoed. 

*Voorzorgsmaatregelen*
*Veiligheid*
DHEA is in lage doses veilig, alleen weet de wetenschap nog onvoldoende over langdurig gebruik (tientallen jaren). Voor ouderen is dit minder belangrijk omdat de voordelen van het gebruik zo groot zijn dat dit afweegt tegen de mogelijke risico's. Bovendien hebben ouderen vaak niet meer de tijd om te wachten. DHEA wordt nu al meer dan 10 jaar door tienduizenden mensen in de hele wereld gebruikt.
*DHEA en leverziekten*
Mensen met een leverziekten moeten regelmatig de leverfunctie d.m.v. een bloedproef laten controleren om te zien of DHEA een negatieve invloed heeft op deze ziekte. Door DHEA "onder de tong" in te nemen verminderen we de belasting voor de lever.
*Waarschuwing voor vrouwen*
Vrouwen met een hoog risico van baarmoederkanker en kanker die iets heeft te maken met de oestrogeen hormoonniveaus moeten zeer voorzichtig zijn met DHEA. Het is verstandig deze hormoon niveau's regelmatig te controleren of geen DHEA te gebruiken. Als je DHEA niet kan gebruiken kies dan voor Chroom, Melatonine of groeihormoon releaser therapie.
*Waarschuwing voor mannen*
Mannen met prostaatkanker of prostatitis moeten geen DHEA gebruiken. Mannen boven de 40 jaar moeten, als ze DHEA gebruiken, elk jaar hun PSA (Prostate Specific Anti-gen) niveau laten testen om prostaatkanker vroegtijdig te kunnen diagnosticeren.
*Is DHEA giftig?*
Er zijn patiënten met nierziekten waarvan bekend is dat ze extreem hoge dosis (6000 – 8000mg) DHEA per dag gebruiken. Ook van andere tests waar gezonde vrijwilligers een maand lang 1600mg DHEA per dag gebruikten zijn geen nadelige gevolgen bekend.

*Bijverschijnselen*
Bij het gebruik van hogere dosis DHEA komt heel soms baardgroei of soms een lage stem bij vrouwen voor. Dit proces is omkeerbaar, stop je met de DHEA gaan deze verschijnselen weer weg. 

_(Bron; levensverlenging.pilliewillie.nl)_

----------


## Sefi

> Hallo Hybride,
> 
> Fijn zeg dat je iets gevonden hebt waardoor je angstgevoelens, slapeloosheid en hoge interne stress zo sterk verminderd zijn 
> Zitten er geen negatieve (lange termijn) effecten aan het gebruik van DHEA? 
> Hopelijk blijf je je zo goed voelen en mag je het medicijn blijven gebruiken van de endocrinoloog!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Mijn man gebruikt Maca, dat is een bouwstof voor DHEA.
Aangezien DHEA niet vrij verkrijgbaar is en Maca wel is dit misschien een optie voor sommige mensen.

----------


## hybride

Bedankt voor de reacties en tip. Ik ga zeker ook eens over Maca lezen. Ik weet niet wat ik verder moet met DHEA op lange termijn. Ik wacht maar af wat de Endocrinoloog te vertellen heeft. Ik heb af en toe vervelende hoofdpijn, wat een bekende bijwerking schijnt te zijn van DHEA. De grootste verassing is toch wel dat een stofje, in dit geval een hormoon, zo'n invloed heeft op mijn klachten. Ergens maakt me het ook een beetje boos. Al 15 jaar slik in SSRI's en werd steeds weer naar een praatpsycholoog gestuurd. Op een gegeven moment was ik zelf net ook een psycholoog en zat met de psycholoog over andere zaken te praten. In de basis heb ik helemaal geen psychische problemen, deze zijn ontstaan en aangepraat als gevolg van klachten. Beetje kip en ei verhaal. In het verleden heb ik mijn huisarts weleens gevraagd om lichamelijk onderzoek te doen, maar daar zag hij niets in. Ik heb het idee dat de gezondheidszorg teveel leunt op pillen (SSRI's) en praten ipv eerst gedegen lichamelijk onderzoek bij klachten naar bv. hormoonhuishouding om lichamelijke oorzaken uit te sluiten.

----------


## sietske763

hallo sefi, zou je aub nog wat over maca kunnen vertellen, waar het te koop is, de prijs of je daar ook beter van slaapt....
ik zou het evt alleen voor slaapproblemen nodig hebben.
alvast bedankt

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Sietske,
Mijn man heeft de meeste research gedaan naar Maca en de meest waardevolle informatie was in het Engels. Ik kan hem vragen naar de link, maar dan moet je wel Engels kunnen lezen.

----------


## sietske763

redelijk engels kan ik wel,
maar prijzen zijn ook wel belangrijk voor mij....
als het erg duur is kan ik het niet betalen....
bedankt alvast

----------


## hybride

> redelijk engels kan ik wel,
> maar prijzen zijn ook wel belangrijk voor mij....
> als het erg duur is kan ik het niet betalen....
> bedankt alvast


Sietske, je haalt de woorden uit mijn mond. Heb wat gegoogeld op MACA en andere middeltjes die de hormoonhuishouding beïnvloeden. Er zijn meer middelen die bv. Cortisol verlagend werken. Maar het zijn allemaal pillen waar je zo 20-25 euro aan kwijt bent voor 1 maand. Mijn persoonlijke ervaring is dat kruiden niet echt 'genezend' helpen voor serieuze klachten. DHEA is een krachtig hormoon en via de huisarts te krijgen in 5, 10, 25, 50 en 200mg. De verzekering zal dit dus vergoeden neem ik aan. Voor mensen die het ook willen proberen kunnen het op verzoek misschien zo meekrijgen van de huisarts in lage dosis. Ik heb het zelf nog niet gevraagd omdat ik zelf nog had, maar ik ga er vanuit dat je tot 25mg pillen zo meekrijgt. Heb trouwens nu net 2 dagen niet geslikt en vandaag weer wel. Ik merk dan weer direct dat ik rustiger ben van binnen, meer in balans.

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb het even nagevraagd aan mijn man en hij zegt dat Maca de hormoonhuishouding stimuleert om o.a. DHEA aan te maken.
Wij bestellen onze voedingssupplementen altijd in Amerika, omdat dit inclusief verzendkosten stukken voordeliger is dan wanneer je in Nederland koopt.
Wij kopen bij http://www.iHerb.com.

----------


## piet10

Ik heb dhea besteld, 20 dollar. Ben benieuwd.

----------


## Sefi

Heb je het in Amerika besteld?
Het is niet vrij verkrijgbaar, dus dat betekend dat je het ook niet mag invoeren. Als je bij iHerb besteld staat er ook vermeld waar je rekening mee moet houden als je vanuit Nederland besteld. Hormonen mogen niet worden ingevoerd, dus ook DHEA niet.
Misschien heb je geluk dat het door de douane komt, maar anders ben je het kwijt.
De meeste andere voedingssupplementen mogen wel ingevoerd worden, zoals Maca.

----------


## piet10

Maca had ik ooit geprobeerd maar vond ik niet heel veel helpen.

Volgens mij wordt er heel wat illegaals besteld hoor via de post en komt dat gewoon door de douane:-) Heb zelfs ooit russische meds besteld en dat kwam netjes aan. Maar vond het toch te eng ze te gebruiken.

En als het in amerika vrij verkrijgbaar is, dan is het eigenlijk belachelijk dat het hier niet zo is.

----------


## Sefi

Hopen dan maar dat het gewoon goed aankomt.
Ik had laatst 1 pot Omega 3 besteld, dus het was een klein pakketje. Het was toch opengemaakt om te kijken wat er in zat. Dan zit er zo'n tape overheen waarop staat dat het door de douane is geopend.
Over het algemeen komen mijn pakketten ongeopend aan.
Hopelijk gaat het bij jou ook goed.

----------


## piet10

WAUW,WAUW, WAUW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
3e dag op 50 mg DHEA, voel me superrelaxed.
Slaap is perfect.

Normaal ben ik al gestressed als ik 2 dingen per dag moet doen, nu nergens last van.

Potje kwam netjes aan, geen problemen met douane. kan natuurlijk ooit gebeuren maar er worden zoveel dingen ingevoerd dat de kans klein is dat jouw potje ooit gepakt wordt.

Wel wat last van diarree erop, hoop dat dat over gaat. En nog niet fit ervan, juist wat slomer omdat ik zo relaxed ben, maar ik verwacht dat het na gewenning een boost gaat geven in energie.

Beter dan benzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte, want 3 dagen zegt natuurlijk niet veel.

Hybride, wat zei je endicrinoloog ervan? Als ik dit blijvend ga gebruiken dan ga ik overleggen met mijn huisarts voor regelmatige bloedcontroles en misschien ook een verwijzing naar een gespecialiseerde arts.

----------


## Agnes574

Klinkt goed Piet!!

----------


## Sefi

Fijn dat het goed aangekomen is en je al zulke resultaten hebt.
Wellicht kun je het straks via je huisarts krijgen als je het wilt blijven gebruiken.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Piet,
Fijn dat je pakketje is aangekomen en dat je je relaxed voelt!
Hopelijk gaat de diarree snel over en voel je je snel fit!

----------


## piet10

Trouwens, het potje kost 20 euro, plus 10 euro bezorg, en ik doe er een half jaar mee....lekker goedkoop.

----------


## hybride

Beste Piet,
Super dat DHEA bij jou ook zo goed aanslaat! MX heeft het inmiddels ook geprobeerd en heeft ook positieve resultaten. Ik ben momenteel een beetje aan het zoeken naar een goede balans in dosis. Ben inmiddels iets gezakt naar 30mg per dag. Ik werd van 50 net iets te euforisch en actief en dat kaatst weer terug op den duur. Let daar zelf ook op dat je niet uit enthousiasme nu 10 dingen tegelijk gaat doen :-) Dan wordt je daarna juist weer heel moe.

Ik heb uitslag van de endocrinoloog en alle meetwaarden waren normaal d.w.z. binnen de marges. De arts gaf aan dat hiermee niet gezegd is dat suppletie geen zin heeft. Hij gaf aan dat er nog weinig bekend is over de hypofyse-as en de effecten van hormonen op onze hersenbiologie. Ik kon dus blijven gebruiken, hij gaf wel aan goed op te letten of er geen andere klachten ontwikkelen. Dan direct even terug naar de huisarts om een verband met suppletie uit te sluiten.

Heb inmiddels ook geëxperimenteerd met 5HTP en GABA.
5HTP werkt als een prettige drug, maar niet in de zin dat het tegen mijn klachten helpt.
GABA is mijn nieuwe ontdekking. Het is een natuurlijke GABA agonist, die net werkt als een benzodiazepine. Je wordt daar super relaxed van. Ideaal om in te nemen als je (hyper)nerveus bent of slecht kunt inslapen.

----------


## piet10

Ik merk nu dat ik juist wat te moe wordt van 50 mg, te relaxed!!!!!! Vannacht 11 uur geslapen, wel lekker, maar iets fitter mag ook. Ik denk nu dus aan 25 mg als dosis.

5htp neem ik zo nu en dan, prima spul.

gaba vond ik ook erg relaxend maar ik las op internet dat sommige mensen als bijwerking een gevoel kunnen krijgen dat ze geen lucht kunnnen krijgen en druk op hun borstkas. Niet dat het gevaarlijk is, maar vervolgens lag ik toch wakker omdat ik bang was dat te krijgen. Dus ik heb het nog niet weeer durven proberen.

Ik neem trouwens nog 2 mg cipramil erbij (1/10 van de normale dagdosis van 1 pil=20 mg).

Laat je ook je bloed controleren, vooral je lever schijn je wel in de gaten te moeten houden.

Jij neemt het nu 3 maanden toch? Geen gewenning etc?

Laten we elkaar op de hoogte hoduen, wie weet is het een oplossing voor velen.

----------


## piet10

o ja, ik had de eerste keer 10 mg uit de capsule genomen want ik wilde niet gelijk 50 mg nemen. Ik heb het in water gedaan en opgedronken, vervolgens een uur een dove tong gehad, haha. Dus dat is geen aanrader.

Welk merk neem jij?

----------


## hybride

Welk supplement bedoel je? De gaba capsule is van 'NOW' 500mg. ik neem ongeveer de helft een half uur voordat ik naar bed ga. Heb dat nu een paar dagen achter elkaar gedaan. 250mg vind ik eigenlijk genoeg. Blijf er ook de volgende dag ook nog relaxed van. Ik heb net een week vakantie achter de rug, misschien dat het verandert als de stress van het werk er weer bij komt. Van het gebruik van GABA merk ik niets negatiefs van wat jij zegt. 

Ik kreeg met 50mg DHEA op den duur ook last van slaperigheid overdag. Kon zomaar in slaap vallen overdag. (dat is wat anders dan slapeloosheid :-)) 25 a 30 mg lijkt een goede dosis. Ik slik dat al weken nu en merk geen gewenning. Het zal uiteindelijk wat zoeken zijn naar de juiste mix van stoffen. Op dit moment lijken een mix van DHEA en GABA mij goed te helpen.

De arts heeft niet aangegeven dat er onderzoeken nodig zijn bij lage dosis van supplementen. Alleen opletten dat er geen andere klachten ontstaan.

----------


## piet10

1 week op DHEA, gaaf spul nog steeds.

----------


## anMa

Toen ik moest ontwennen en afbouwen van mijn medicijnen heb ik
Een potje met druppels lavendelolie naast mijn bed gezet ook rozenhoutolie
Het gaf mij een rustig gevoel 
Later heb ik ook weleens bier zonder alcohol gedronken voor bedtijd
Daar zit nl hop in dat werd vroeger als slaapmiddel gebruikt.
Veel sterkte gewenst met terugwinnen van je normale nachtrust
anMa groetjes

----------


## piet10

3 weken op 25 mg dhea.
Zeer tevreden.

Bij huisarts geweest maar die kende het niet maar zag er ook egen kwaad in.

Op mijn verzoek laat ik wel even mijn bloed controleren.

----------


## sietske763

DAEH, klinkt goed.....................hoe kan ik het uitproberen,
prijs, winkel.......of kan het op recept?
alvast bedankt

----------


## hybride

Piet, ik ben nu ervaring op aan het doen met een Schumann RIFE generator. 
Werkt ook verbazingwekkend goed. Je voelt je als nieuw. Ik kan ze te koop aanbieden zie marktplaats ad. Geen commercieel belang, dus niet goed geld terug. Ik betrek de kastjes rechstreeks van de ontwikkelaar. Het is al 15 jaar een beproefd concept om ziektes mee te bestrijden. Doch ik gebruik het nu alleen met de Schumann aardfrequentie. Laat me weten als je meer wil weten over de werking en effecten.

----------


## piet10

Ik had DHEA 25 mg van puritan's pride (merk).
Gewoon bestellen via internet. 
Bevalt het niet dan ben je 30 euro kwijt denk ik maar.

Ik geloof wel in die frequentiedingen, ben alleen vaak te lui om zo'n kastje bij me te dragen etc.

----------


## Cat

Hier nog een DHEA gebruiker, maar mijn ervaring tot nu toe is alleen maar negatief. Ik slik al heel lang een TCA (tricyclisch anti-depressivum) tegen depressie/spannings/slaapklachten. Soms gaat het echter mis en krijg ik door teveel stress toch weer klachten. Ik ben sinds een paar maanden onder behandeling van een orthomoleculair arts en die heeft me DHEA voorgeschreven (vervaardigd door een Apotheek), 60 mg per dag ('s ochtends voor het eten innemen). Ik ben begonnen met 30 mg en heb dat ca 3 wkn geslikt. Ik had veel hoofdpijn en m'n stress is alleen maar erger geworden. Ik had heel erg de hoop dat het me zou helpen, maar helaas. Er zijn nu capsules van 5 mg voor me in de maak en ik hoop dat deze kleine dosis me wél helpt.
Overigens moet ik ze gewoon zelf betalen, ondanks duurste aanvullende zorgverzekering.

----------


## piet10

Misschien is het de interactie met TCA?
Als bijwerking heb ik vettere huid en puisten op mijn rug :-) Maar dat is geen probleem.

----------


## piet10

Trouwens, bendenk ik me net, hoofdpijn kan ook door overbelasting van de lever komen en dhea heeft invloed op de lever. Je zou een bloedonderzoek kunnen doen. Ze kunnen dhea meten. Met 125 mg was het bij mij veel te hoog dus nu neem ik sporadisch een tablet van 25 mg.

----------


## Alie66

Ik zocht lavendel olie en ik vond jou bericht, geweldig! Daar ga ik ook even mee aan de slag. Zo zie ik dat mijn berichten elke dag wel een functie heeft, ik groei er zelf ook van.
Bedankt voor het delen
Groetjes,
Alie Vos
Orthomoleculair Advieseur

----------


## petrah

Ik wil graag even reageren op dit item. Ik denk dat jij bijnieruitputting hebt (net al ik al jaren...). 

Lees het boek:http://www.bol.com/nl/p/bijnieruitpu...1004011234779/
en pas je leven aan!
Het is niet iets psychisch, het is lichamelijk. Ik slik nu sinds 5 dagen DHEA (en ben daar niet lekker van, hoofdpijn, stemmingswisselingen etc.) maar ook vele andere voedingssupplementen, al sinds een jaar. Succes!

----------


## anMa

Heb enige tijd dormeasan tabletten van vogel gebruikt en toen ik er na ongeveer 6 weken mee stopte bleek ik wok zonder beter te kunnen slapen misschien hebben ze mijn hersenen een zetje gegeven naar genezing 
Mijn problemen ontstonden na langdurig medicijn gebruik. 
Nu slaap ik alweer prima behalve als ik een erg drukke dag heb gehad teveel prikkels dus 
Af en toe neem ik nog eens n valeriaan tabletje van kruidvat voor kinderen en word ik weer rustig
Maar een hele verbetering 
Een tip van deepak cha... Weet z'n naam niet meer was ook 
Sluit je ogen stop je gedachten. Luister naar geluiden om je heen en naar je ademhaling zo val ik dus snel in slaap
Eigenlijk een combinatie van alles dus n beetje

----------

